
Ask HN: What websites can save you time/money when starting a business? - sbjs
As an example, there are Terms Of Service generator websites, which save me from having to find and pay a lawyer to create a ToS for my product. What kind of things like this can you recommend?
======
PeOe
If you want to track visits or conversions on your website and aren't a good
programmer, I would recommend using Tag Managers like Google Tag Manager. You
can organize every Tag in this manager instead of changing your whole code by
your own.

------
motiw
Competitor Insight from semresh or spyfu

